# Correct Way to Flash a Vent Pipe With Metal Roof?



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

Any ideas on the right way to do this? I have a standing seam metal roof and a plumbing vent pipe coming out the top of it. I paid someone to flash it right and bought the standard otaey metal tin with the rubber ring in the middle. He used lots of roof cement all over to patch the edges. Is this the right way to do it? Probably not since its leaking less than a year later.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

jonathan03 said:


> Any ideas on the right way to do this? I have a standing seam metal roof and a plumbing vent pipe coming out the top of it. I paid someone to flash it right and bought the standard otaey metal tin with the rubber ring in the middle. He used lots of roof cement all over to patch the edges. Is this the right way to do it? Probably not since its leaking less than a year later.


This is the type boot commonly used:

http://www.abccatalog.com/view_groups.asp?idgroup=233

Some caulking is necessary, but there should not be roofing cement involved in the installation.


----------



## Luv2Roof (Apr 22, 2010)

You can also get a boot similar to the one CU pictured in various colors. They are called Dyna Flash boots and we get ours at Dynamic Fastener (dynamicfastener.com) and they come in 8 different colors in addition to the standard gray.


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

So there is a glob of roof cement all over the place. I guess I need to clean that up before putting on the new boot? Is gasoline the best way to get it off?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

One word...Dektite

google it

oh, and, get your money back and get someone who knows what they are doing.


----------

